# My betta is changing colors



## knblatt (May 6, 2010)

When i first got him two weeks ago his body was all black with red and blue fins. Now the top part of his body is starting to change blue. Is changing colors like that normal or should i be worried.


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

I have heard that fish can sometimes change colours, once they reach their 'forever homes'! I've heard that bettas in the stores can get stressed out & turn pale (who wouldn't... being surrounded by cupfuls of arch-enemies everywhere!)

Anyhow! I don't think there's a problem  Congrats on the new lil guy


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Some foods claim they enrich the colors of the fish


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He is probably just coloring up. Under pet store conditions most fish lose a little of their vibrant colors because they don't receive the correct level of care. So when you bring them home to heated, clean water and feed them good foods their true colors begin to come in much better.

There is also the marble gene. It is a gene that some bettas have that causes them to change colors. If the fish your talking about is the one in your avatar I don't think he is a marble so he's probably just showing his true, healthy color.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

My CTs tend to change colors a lot. My first betta was lavender, light blue/red and ended up being a dark red/purple ._. I think once you get him all acclimated in his nice home, he'll color up a bit :]


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

This is Tian-Tian when I first got him: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=23597&highlight=TianTian

This is Tian-Tian a few months later: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=24730&highlight=Tian+changing+color


Yep. Changing colors happens.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

TianTian said:


> This is Tian-Tian when I first got him: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=23597&highlight=TianTian
> 
> This is Tian-Tian a few months later: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=24730&highlight=Tian+changing+color
> 
> ...


Wow, that is the most drastic color change I have ever seen. 
Gorgeous fishie though.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you; he passed away last year. Gee, I miss him!


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry he's gone. But now you have Cinder, and I'm sure he's an awesome little fishie as well.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, Cinder? You mean my little brat?  Nah, I spoil him too much. He's a great road-trip buddy, though.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Most of the bettas in petstores are pale, so you can expect that they will brighten up or even change completely once they're settled into a new home with ideal conditions.

For me, I once found a girl that was so pretty, almost pink, so I bought her. Within a day, she had turned bright red, so she was just pale. However, I also purchased a blue butterfly HM who is now changing to completely blue (sadly..I loved the white on him!)


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

I found a article where the marble gene could completely change the color on a betta
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Your betta is probably either a marble like LoneHowler mentioned or is coloring up, however normally if it was coloring up the fish would have been more pale, not darker, so I'm going with marble personally.


----------

